# Thule T2, Yakima Hookup or the Saris Cycle-on



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

So which is the better rack? I have no experience with any of them...I am only interested in getting a rack that loads like these do...any insight would be appreciated...thnx


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

you're in luck SickLines has actually done all 3 of these racks

http://www.sicklines.com/reviews/saris-cycle-on-pro
http://www.sicklines.com/reviews/thule-t2/
http://www.sicklines.com/reviews/yakima-hookup/

They each have their benefits and detractions but those reviews should help you out for sure.


----------



## nmba guy (Jul 28, 2005)

Ive had the Saris for a number of years. Works great. the only issue I had was that after a number of years including service during the winter, the "arms" got corroded due to road salt etc and the spring mechanism inside quit working. After I inquired about buying new arms at the LBS that I bought it from, they called Saris, Saris said sounded like a warranty issue and sent me two new arms for free so the rack is back to working as good as new. At least with my version there is no factory way to lock a bike to it but all the ways that I have seen are pretty cheesey and a simple cable lock works great, I thread it through the frame and rear wheel.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

check out this rack its called the swagman, i have the 4 bike version which can convert into the 2 bike version pictured in the link very cool, i have had many racks including the rhode gear, saris, thule t2 and this swagman beats all of them, first is the price, its excellent. its all metal no cheap plastic to break on it. folds up easy and fits into your trunk while your on the trails, you wont have to worry about anyone stealing or backing up into it. its way lighter than the saris or thule t2 which a ton! fully adjustable will fit any size bike little kid bikes, girl bikes, even those crazy down hill bikes. it has ratcheting arms so if you want to lock your bikes down using a simple pad lock you can do it, no need to buy expensive, cheaply made, easy to pry open thule locks "thule t2 owners know what i am talking about". this rack is plenty strong too, i had my 4 bike version fully loaded with a cannondale prophet, cannondale jekyll, a cannondale super v, and a heavy as hell k mart special dual suspension. its not as pretty as the other more expensive racks but it does the job much better imo...check my past posts and you will see i did alot researcj to find a really good rack that i would be happy with...

here is a link to the 2 bike version, you can add a secondary kit to hold 4 bikes to it

http://cgi.ebay.com/Swagman-2-BIKE-...ryZ56198QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

here is a link to the 4 bike version like the one i have, i couldnt be happier.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SWAGMAN-XC-6465...ryZ56200QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

here is a link to the web site. it shows the 4 bike model you see here its the newer version of mine, its not adjustable from 4 to 2 bike like mine, i have the older version which i like better, it looks heavier than mine too but still a nice looking rack.

http://www.swagmanbikeracks.com/index.php


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

I guess it kind of depends. I have the Saris for a Subie Legacy wagon and like it. Honestly though, with bikes on, they interfere with the liftgate. I do like Thule's dip design. If you have a regular trunk, you can't go wrong with either of them. After stripes' report though, I am kind of glad i didn't go the thule route. The Saris will allow a 3rd bike extension if you have a 1.25" recevier.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I have the T2 and love it. I use it on a Subaru Forester and what I really like is that it folds up so close to the vehicle when not in use.

It's the only way I can park in my garage. I do like the other two as well but the Saris is a bit too bulky and heavy though that isn't a problem for most people. It (the base bar) does stick out quite a bit.

The Yak is pretty close to the T2 but I don't think it folds down when in use. The T2 folds down with bikes in case you need to access the rear of the car without taking the bikes off. I've done this with one and two bikes on it- gotta be careful though- two bikes can get heavy.

I've had no problems with it and the arms never loosen up or touch anything but the tire. Great rack!


----------



## Madmaxx (Oct 12, 2005)

*The T2 is the bomb!*

I have a T2 on my Tahoe, and it's the sweetest rack i've ever used. Superfast loading (15sec!), fold up real close to the back of your car, you can get an add-on that makes it carry 4 bikes easily. The locking system is fantastic, easy to install, all workes off one key, and is very secure. The rack can even drop down farther for trunk access (i have a tailgate, and can get it fully open with the rack on so i'm assuming a normal car trunk would be no problem. I can't think of any better way to spend $375 (or Thule will let you put in on credit (85% acceptance rate) so you can pay it off over 3 months. (pay it off though cuz the rate is 24% if you don't oooouch! The only thing is this... if you don't get some sweet biking stickers on there you're girlfriend might think it's a wheelchair rack... maybe that's just my problem though, i think the thing looks sweet. Check picture of my set up under the thread ("what's your set-up" or something like that)

-Max


----------



## mudrider (Jul 4, 2005)

Here is the latest and greatest from Saris: the Thelma
I have been testing this rack on my vehicle all winter, it is a lot lighter, cheaper, better looking, and easier to use than the Cycle-On. We will start production next week, but already have over 10,000 miles of road testing done on it - all with flawless results.


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

The Thelma looks great, glad to see price tag on it. When we should see them at the deallers? Will design allow for Add-ons? I can see 2-tube extension, but don't see how to bolt them in. 

Get some MTB photos on the website  Roadbikes nice and stuff, but plese put beefy tires on that thing.


----------



## mudrider (Jul 4, 2005)

We are just starting production on it, figure in shipping and time to fill the pipe line you will be looking at the first of April to hit the dealers. Ask your dealer about it now to get some of the first orders. Once these get out I have a feeling there is going to be a waiting list for them!!
As for add-ons, as of right now we don't have any. We are starting with the 2 bike, but a 3 bike is in the works. This will be a different rack with just a longer frame. Similar configuration to the Bones 2 and Bones 3.

I know I have been pushing to get mt.bikes in the photo shoots but I guess deep dish carbon road wheels just look sexier than a mt.bike - I beg to differ!!


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Who knows Saris dealler in SF Bay Area? I contacted Rack 'n Road and they seems don't carry Srais in stock. They contacted Saris on Thelma avilability and got respond that nothing will be available in at least a month.


----------



## Richrider (Feb 17, 2004)

*What about a kids bike?*

Mudrider, will this new thelma fit a kids bike with 20" wheels or even 12"?


----------



## darelldd (Oct 2, 2006)

I own the Hookup, and can say that the review (link posted above) is quite accurate. It is the lighter of the bunch (though I want the new Thelma since it is WAY lighter) and sits close to the vehicle. Insanely easy to load (like they all are). And getting the rear tire strap into the right slot is no problem as long as you're aware of where to put it. That strap does get in your way when loading the bike - but honestly, I can toss two bikes up in under ten seconds. Literally!

All that said, I REALLY want to see what the Thelma is all about, yet none of my dealers has a freaking clue! Where can I buy this thing?!


----------



## 86Sierra (Apr 5, 2007)

mudrider said:


> Here is the latest and greatest from Saris: the Thelma
> I have been testing this rack on my vehicle all winter, it is a lot lighter, cheaper, better looking, and easier to use than the Cycle-On. We will start production next week, but already have over 10,000 miles of road testing done on it - all with flawless results.


Does the Thelma come equipped to work with both 2" AND 1 1/4" receiver hitches? Or can it be converted from one to the other?

Looking at the .pdf owner's manual, it looks like the piece that slides into the hitch could be switched out to work with either.


----------



## darelldd (Oct 2, 2006)

86Sierra said:


> Does the Thelma come equipped to work with both 2" AND 1 1/4" receiver hitches? Or can it be converted from one to the other?
> 
> Looking at the .pdf owner's manual, it looks like the piece that slides into the hitch could be switched out to work with either.


There are two versions. One for 2" and one for 1-1/4". The 1-1/4" CAN be converted to work as a 2" with the sleeve, but not the other way around. At least that is how it stands now. As of now, about 100 have shipped to distributors, and nobody knows when/if more will be made shipped. Crazy biz.


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*What are those Thelma wheel trays made of???*

Any kind of molded plastic would literally bake in the AZ sun. That's why I've been trying to find a hitch rack with very little plastic parts...

Any ideas???


----------



## darelldd (Oct 2, 2006)

Noelg said:


> Any ideas???


Yup. Take it off the car and store inside when not being used!

Seriously... modern plastics with good UV-inhibitors and survive an amazing amount of sun abuse. Just don't leave them out continuously, and you're fine. If the plastic/rubber on your bike can survive, so can the same stuff on the rack!


----------



## darelldd (Oct 2, 2006)

mudrider said:


> We are just starting production on it, figure in shipping and time to fill the pipe line you will be looking at the first of April to hit the dealers. Ask your dealer about it now to get some of the first orders. Once these get out I have a feeling there is going to be a waiting list for them!


Any news at all on these?! We're well into April, and Saris can't tell me a thing about where to buy one. My local retailers say they can't get Saris to say boo about it.

Customer with money here. Please help me spend it!


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

darelldd said:


> Yup. Take it off the car and store inside when not being used!
> 
> Seriously... modern plastics with good UV-inhibitors and survive an amazing amount of sun abuse. Just don't leave them out continuously, and you're fine. If the plastic/rubber on your bike can survive, so can the same stuff on the rack!


1) HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! Have you been to AZ? The AZ sun eats plastic for breakfast and melts everything else for lunch...(I don't leave my bike out in it either. It's BARELY safe in the garage).

2) I'm lazy. The thought of taking the rack off all the time is not appealing. Heck, sometimes I don't even take the bikes off the rack after a ride. I just pull into the garage, stumble out of the SUV, grab a beer and jump in the pool.

Seriously, I want a hitch rack that can take the heat/abuse, that has trays and allows me to keep BOTH wheels on and doesn't cost an arm and a leg...

Is that too much to ask??


----------



## mudrider (Jul 4, 2005)

Sorry for not staying up on your questions. Here is a list I hope I hit them all:

1) The Thelma comes in both 1.25" and 2" reciever models. You can also get a 1.25" reciever with an adapter block to fit a 2". This is the best way to go so it can be used on any vehicle you can find.
2) All of our plastic MUST withstand all temp and sunlight tests. We tested this rack on a shaker through the dead of a Wisconsin winter (-20F). At the same time other parts were being tested in a UV chamber for 1000 hours. Best part is that the rack has a LIFE TIME WARRENTY!!
3) About the kids bikes (20" and 12" wheels). The current Thelma wheel holders will not fit a 20" or smaller. This is in the works but won't be out for a couple months at best.
4) We have been running these as soon as we get parts in. They are selling like hotcakes so be patient and your dealer will get one soon. If your dealership hasn't heard about them, have them either talk to their Saris rep or call into customer service.

We have a lot of dealerships across the country that are asking for these. Be patient and it will be well worth the wait!!


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

reasons to get a swagman rack

1 no plastic all metal, even if the plastic doesnt melt you can still break it.
2 very affordable way cheaper than thule and saris
3 it can transform from a 2 bike carrier to a four bike and back to a 2
with the add on
3 folds up small so you can stick in the trunk, or in a corner when not in use, it doest take all that space that the thule or saris takes.
4 it uses simple pad locks to lock the bikes up, no overpriced lock cores that dont really work
5 very light, i can carry the 2 bike carrier with one hand and my bike in the other, its not the 40+ lbs of the thule and saris,
6 no wheels to take off, adjusts to any size bike.
7 sways less than the thule t2.
8 doesnt stick out as far as the thule t2 or saris, its more flush to the car.
9 one arm holds everything, no stupid wheel straps to mess with.
10 did i mention way cheaper than thule or saris?

i have had the thule t2, and the saris sold them, i have the swagman and i am very happy, its not as pretty as the others but it is made much better imo... hope this helps..


----------



## darelldd (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for coming back! I thought we'd lost you for sure. 



mudrider said:


> 3) About the kids bikes (20" and 12" wheels). The current Thelma wheel holders will not fit a 20" or smaller. This is in the works but won't be out for a couple months at best.


Does this mean that an adapter will eventually be offered, or will the design be changing so early adopters are screwed? 



> 4) We have been running these as soon as we get parts in. They are selling like hotcakes so be patient and your dealer will get one soon. If your dealership hasn't heard about them, have them either talk to their Saris rep or call into customer service.


I have finally found them - Rackoutfitters.com. I called the moment their shipment arrived, and bought the first one they've ever sold. If you read my posts earlier, you'll find that having my dealer talk to their Saris Rep has helped not at all. I tried this route for three weeks, and NOTHING came of it. And by nothing I don't just mean no product - I mean zero information. But all is good in Darell Land now. My rack should be here by Saturday.


----------



## darelldd (Oct 2, 2006)

david8613 said:


> reasons to get a swagman rack
> 
> 1 no plastic all metal, even if the plastic doesnt melt you can still break it.
> 2 very affordable way cheaper than thule and saris
> ...


All excellent reasons. And yet I can give you the one reason that I can't/won't use it: I have carbon frames and want to hold the bikes completely by the wheels.

I've used the Yakima and T2 before as well. And I hope the Thelma will be the ticket here.


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*The video on the rackoutfitters website is great!*



darelldd said:


> Thanks for coming back! I thought we'd lost you for sure.
> 
> Does this mean that an adapter will eventually be offered, or will the design be changing so early adopters are screwed?
> 
> I have finally found them - Rackoutfitters.com. I called the moment their shipment arrived, and bought the first one they've ever sold.... My rack should be here by Saturday.


A couple of ???S re: video

1)When he inserts the safey pin, the plastic part over the hitch seems very loose, is that just a cosmetic piece?

2) The rotating plastic wheel holder : I'm concerned about the locking part. Is that reinforced in the locked position with metal? My worst case scenario mind, makes me wonder if for whatever reason that part broke, could the rack still hold a bike securely to get you home? Will it accomodate a 29"er?

3) Is there any adjustablility regarding moving the bike forward of back since sometimes seatposts and handlebars don't like each other?

Thanks.


----------



## darelldd (Oct 2, 2006)

AS I don't actually have the product yet, I probably shouldn't comment... but that rarely stops me. First off, that video was put up just moments ago. They must have done it yesterday afternoon right after I ordered mine. They hadn't even opened a box yet when they shipped mine.

1. That plastic cover is certainly just to cover the ugly hinge area. There's no way that anybody would make that particular area out of plastic. I agree that it looks odd to see it wiggle around on there so much!

2. No clue

3. Doubtful that there's forward/backward adjustment. I have managed to solve 100% of the handlebar/saddle interference problems by lowering/raising/removing the seat post. I've had to do that with every platform carrier when carrying similar-sized bikes. With two totally different bikes, it doesn't matter as much.


----------



## darelldd (Oct 2, 2006)

Biggest bummer for me in the video was that both times a bike was loaded, I couldn't tell how the front wheel was so easily inserted. I hear it is drop-dead simple - seems you'd have to turn the wheel a bit to clear the frame. Must be easy since it was done too fast to catch on camera!


----------



## darelldd (Oct 2, 2006)

Well folks - I have a Thelma now. Just but it together and loaded it up. I like it! Does have a few issues though.  The good news is that the MTB seems to work better on it than the carbon road bike (fork contact - ug). You can see my pictures here. And now I can answer a few of the questions intelligently.

http://evnut.com/saris_thelma.htm

Yes, that wobbly cover is nothing more than a plastic beauty cover - and it does wobble! It is drop-dead simple to load the bikes by just turning the front wheel a bit. And once on the rack, with no straps, it is held safely while you strap it in. I REALLY like that part!


----------



## drnich (Dec 20, 2004)

*thelma*

Any word on ewhen these will be at the distributers. I am more interested in the 3 bike rack. We use J&B.


----------



## austin71184 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Hookup*

I've had this rack for about a year now and it's frickin sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOT ONE COMPLAINT


----------



## notenoughtime (Sep 7, 2004)

Is there a tilt down feature when the bikes are loaded? The T2 has this, and I've got a wagon. I want to know if I'll be back to open the rear hatch which bikes are on. Thanks.


----------



## austin71184 (Sep 19, 2006)

The Hookup doesn't have a tilt down.

I have a normal trunk so it's not really a big deal to me but you may want to look at another rack.

I'm not sure how your car is but if you can get access to your trunk through the rear seats you may be ok.


----------



## notenoughtime (Sep 7, 2004)

austin71184 said:


> The Hookup doesn't have a tilt down.
> 
> I have a normal trunk so it's not really a big deal to me but you may want to look at another rack.
> 
> I'm not sure how your car is but if you can get access to your trunk through the rear seats you may be ok.


I guess I should have specified for the Thelma. Thanks anyways though.


----------



## megamax (Aug 16, 2006)

*Related question on tongue wt.*

Hello,

I have also been looking at these three racks for my 1.25 hitch. The problem I found was that both the Yakima and Thule required a class II hitch (300lb tongue wt.), and I have a class I rated at 220. So after reading this thread and discovering the Thelma I went with that. Well, unfortunately after putting it together last night I found that it doesn't work for my wifes womens specific road bike with 650c wheels. The bike basically rests on the head tube/down tube joint, and the wheel is just dangling in the tray. Needless to say it's going back.

So, according to the manufactures specs, the only rack I can use is the Cycle-on. The problem is it's not my first choice given the fact it's a foot wider then the Yakima, and sits considerably farther from the vehicle.

Now I'm not much on physics, but I don't understand why Saris thinks I can put two 55LB bikes, plus another two 35LB bikes on an extension tray on my 1.25" hitch, but Yakima/Thule say don't do it all.

Given that I will never be putting more then two 32LB bikes on my rack, does anyone think there would be an issue with going with the Yakima? Has anyone run these racks on a class I hitch and had any issues?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

You are still not at the limit of the hitch's theoretical tongue weight max (220). Let's say the weight of the rack is around 75 (conservative estimate) and your two bikes weigh 65. That still gives you 80 lbs to play with. Of course, you have to consider the downward forces of the rack/bike during transport. I think you will be fine as long as your hitch is in good shape with no rust on the welds. I would switch to a Class II hitch for around $125 but I personally hate taking chances with my bikes since they would be too expensive for me to replace at this point. I'll spend the $125 since I carry my bike and my buddy's bike and they would probably cost 50 times that to replace if the hitch gave way; not to mention the liability if the resulting catastrophe affected others.

The Thule is probably the lightest but with a class II, you can pick any one of them.


----------



## Thirdrawn (Mar 22, 2007)

*3-bike Thelma*



mudrider said:


> but a 3 bike is in the works. This will be a different rack with just a longer frame. Similar configuration to the Bones 2 and Bones 3.


Has anybody seen pictures of the 3-bike Thelma rack? I realize this is an old post, but I've got one backordered through J&B and I would like to see a picture. I want a 3-bike carrier and this one looks cool.

Also - if anyone can answer this - what is the weight limit for the Thelma? The manual off the Saris website says 35lbs per bike. I know this will be an obvious answer, but does that mean the bikes must average out to 35lbs? Can we assume the same will hold true for a 3-bike Thelma?


----------



## darelldd (Oct 2, 2006)

After using mine for a while, I'd go with 35 per bike, max - NOT average (meaning don't mount a 20 pound and a 50 pound bike and call them 35 average. I haven't seen the three bike unit, so can't comment.


----------



## Grex (May 9, 2006)

Not sure if this has been posted but here they actually compared the +/- on each rack. Gives you the weight etc. It will give you an idea what you want. At the end the Yak fits the bill and has the funtionality that I wanted. So far its been great for me.

Link: http://www.sicklines.com/reviews/hitch-mount-tray-style-rack-roundup/

Cheers.


----------



## dirtmojo (May 1, 2006)

*My two cents....*

I've had the Thule T2 for the last year or so and now I'm currently using the Saris Thelma 2 (2" receiver) for the past month or so. Honestly, one simply cannot go wrong with any of the above mentioned racks: the cycle-on, hook-up, T2, or the newer Thelma 2. Each has it's own merits and faults and none is perfect. It's up to us to find the racks that best suit our individual needs. Imo, the Yak is the best looking of the bunch and the T2 has the best features, especially the tilt-down function. The problem with the T2 is that it's as heavy as hell. Now if you leave it on your hitch all the time then you're fine and it's the best rack in the biz. The problem is I don't ride as often as I'd like to so I like to remove the rack after every ride but the T2 is a b!tch to remove.

And this is where the Saris Thelma comes in to play. It's as light as feather (some might find this a negative) yet very sturdy and strong and it's so much easier to attach and remove from the hitch. This is the selling point for me. It also has the smallest footprint by far compared to the others. I'm losing out on the tilt-down feature but I'll take the lightweight and ease of removing/attaching anytime. I use the locking hitch pin from Saris which is perfect and works almost like a quick release to get the rack in and out a quick as possible. Anyway I really like the Thelma and it's perfect for my needs.


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*Update*

I decided on the Thule T2 because I didn't want the plastic Thelma (even though I wasn't fond of the T2 plastic parts either...

Well I put the rack together an hour ago which was easy enough and attached it to the hitch of my Pathfinder and was very pleased with the look. I loaded two bikes and decided to see how "safe" they were. As I tried to move the bikes around on the rack, I pushed on the front tire (without much force) in the direction of the rear tire of the same bike.

I heard two loud pops...

I watched the two bolts that held the PLASTIC wheel tray fall out of the rack (with the plastic threads still attached to the bolts)...

Apparently that small amount of force combined with the "firm" tightness of the bolts was just enough to cause the bolts to break loose from the PLASTIC wheel tray...

This rendered the rack unusable...

Brand new rack and it's already broken...

F-ing Plastic Parts....

Calling Thule tomorrow...

:madmax:

BTW: I wish the rear wheel retention device had the ability to be tightened in one spot (once you matched it up with your bike). It seems that if that were the case, it would not only keep it from rattling around when not in use, but it would be an added safety measure if the arm were to come loose. If it did not move and the front wheel were in the tray, that would keep the bike from moving with a loose arm assembly IMO.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Noelg said:


> I decided on the Thule T2 because I didn't want the plastic Thelma (even though I wasn't fond of the T2 plastic parts either...
> 
> Well I put the rack together an hour ago which was easy enough and attached it to the hitch of my Pathfinder and was very pleased with the look. I loaded two bikes and decided to see how "safe" they were. As I tried to move the bikes around on the rack, I pushed on the front tire (without much force) in the direction of the rear tire of the same bike.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you did the same thing that i did when I put together the T2. I over tightened one bolt on the wheel tray causing it to snap. It says in the instructions to use a straight screwdriver but the bolts that came with it were only for a socket or the Thule tool. You probably over tightened both the bolts then when you put the bike on there the force cause the plastic to let go. I agree that part of the design is not that great but my guess if we didn't overtighten we would never have had a problem. I was lucky that the other bolt was fine and was able to use it until the new tray arrived.


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*follow-up from Thule*

I spoke with them today and they said that they have never heard of this happening before :skep: BUT they agreed to ship me a new wheel tray...

I STILL don't like PLASTIC parts....

BTW, I wish the rear wheel fastener had the option to fix it in a particular position once you got it dialed in for your particular bike. Not only would that help keep it from rattling around when empty but it would seem that it would help secure the bike (in combo with the front wheel tray) if the event that the arm were to come loose during transport - as an extra safety measure.

my $.02


----------



## sangmatt (May 17, 2007)

*plastic on hookup (and softride access versa)?*

looking at the sicklines reviews of these racks, it seems like the yakima has the least in the way key parts that are plastic...is this right?

how about the softride access versa?


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

I just sold my Yakima post carrier, wanting a hitch mount tray mount such as these.Like most, I have narrowed my choices down to the Thule T2, the Yakima Holdup or the Saris Cycle-On...any thoughts?

Thule T2: lifetime warranty, solid design, especially with the tilt down (huge+), but is astetically not as pleasing and seems to be a bit clunky/noisy especially when folded up

Yakima Holdup: new design that looks killer, looks compact and well made, but not as much clearance and folddown angle is suppose to be worthless unless someone can report otherwise. Anyone know warranty?

Saris Cycle-On: nice looking, largest/heaviest/bulkiest/most $$, QC issues. Probably my least favorite though.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I just picked up a used Saris Cycle On Pro. I've used it a couple of times and it is very very solid...


----------



## mwbrogan (Mar 15, 2008)

I just bought the Saris Cycle-on Pro too: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4347694#post4347694


----------



## FellsmereMGR (Jul 21, 2007)

I just ordered a Holdup for my mustang...$40 off and free shipping.


----------



## SeanyRocket (Jun 23, 2007)

Just bought a T2 last weekend for my FJ. REI had a big sale and I get cash back at the end of the year cuz I am a member...couldnt pass it up. I have used it twice already and its awsome!! Highly recomend it to everyone!


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

anyone have any QC issues with Thule as stated above?


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

the cycle on units from saris are the easist to put bikes on, however their mounting and pivoting mecanism is a bit cumber some, also the pro model sticks out the back of the car a bunch and I hit it on the ground with my lower car


----------



## powderturns (Jun 19, 2007)

*none of the above - get a northshore rack*

if you're only going to carry mtn bikes (kids bikes ok too), get a northshore rack. the mount is more solid than any other rack, and carrying four bikes takes far less space (ie. it doesn't hang as far off the end of your car). I have a saris cycle on, and there are a few problems with it. mainly that it does not handle dh bikes well - the 150mm rear hub spacing on a true dh bike interferes with the mounting mechanism on the cycle on. this leaves you with constant rub problems, or maybe just having to remove the rear derailleur everytime you haul your bikes. PITA!


----------

